# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua mâm cặp 4 chấu  mini, phi 100 trở lại ( càng dẹp càng tốt )

## Nam CNC

Tình hình đang lên kế hoạch làm bàn xoay 2 chiều để post lên diễn đàn đặng " lấy số má" mà cái bộ phận quan trọng để gá phôi là cái mâm cặp 4 chấu mini giống của bác Lenamhai đó, ai có úp hình lên đây cho em xem rồi em quất nó luôn nhé.... vì tính chất gá phôi càng gần tâm càng tốt thì cái mâm cặp đó càng dẹp càng tốt ha, mà cuối cùng cái giá nó nhè nhẹ 1 tí, hàng 2nd cũng ok luôn miễn còn dùng được.

----------


## vuthanh

Quất luôn 1 cái của sherline cho đã A Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

Thôi đi ông Vũ Thành, nó chát bà cố luôn.... nhớ không lầm thì 140USD thì phải.... chóng mặt quá bác VŨ Thành ớiiiiiii.

----------


## culitruong

Co nhưng không co mỏng

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy là có loại mini từ 1 tấc trở lại hả anh Tùng CULI  ( phân biệt với ông Tùng kia ), vậy cho em ít thông tin luôn đi, sau này có làm trục A cũng cần đến nó lắm à.

----------


## culitruong

Gần nhà nó chất từ nhỏ đến lớn co vài chục con. Cái nhỏ nhất chắc co 1 tấc .
Chừng nào bác can tui cho địa chỉ

----------


## Nam CNC

Lo gì anh Tùng, con nào đẹp đẹp , 1 tấc hay 80 càng tốt , còn ngon dưới 1 chai anh cứ múc cho em , khi đi ăn nhậu đưa em cũng được. Anh cho em tài khoản đi em chuyển cho anh 1 chai trước nha. Còn nếu anh ngại anh cho em cái địa chỉ sẵn ghé nhà anh chơi và thăm mấy con gà luôn...hehehe

----------


## culitruong

Chạy vài cuốc xe ôm có 1,2 chai rồi ngại chi tiền bạc bác Nam.

Ngại là ngại cái chất lượng nó không đạt thôi. Thật ra mâm cập tàu bâu giờ khá ổn, giá củng dễ thở. 

nhà tớ :1004 Lò Gốm. Còn cái chổ bán thì số khoảng 200 Bình Tiên. 2 chổ này gần nhau, có ghé thì mời bác cafe ngắm gà ka ka

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## vuthanh

bữa nào đi rủ anh em đi với A Nam ơi, lên nhà bác Tùng bắt gà thịt rồi hehehe

----------


## culitruong

Gà tui 1 con giá bằng cái mâm cập đó ông ơi, Nhà còn vài cái mâm cập 3 chấu, bác lên tui mang ra hầm chiêu đãi chứ gà thì đụng vào chít à!

----------


## Lenamhai

Kaka có một sự thèm không nhẹ

----------


## Nam CNC

sốc quá, đúng là thứ mình đang mong chờ cho dự án 5 trục phay kim loại.

----------


## phuongmd

Đẹp quá. Cái bé hàng gì? fi mấy vậy a Huy?

----------


## Lenamhai

Hàng Sandu 80mm đó Phương

----------


## phuongmd

Em chưa nghe tên hảng Sandu bao giờ. Của Nhật ah anh?

Hehe. Thế giờ ý anh làm sao?

----------


## Nam CNC

SAN OU ông Huy ơiiiiiiiiiii, hàng có thương hiệu của TQ. Anh Huy pót lên cho em thèm chơi, chứ cái gì ảnh mua thì đừng có mơ có được hehehehe

----------


## Lenamhai

Nam CNC nói đúng hehe, anh canh trả giá cái này cả năm trời mới mua được. Cái gì mua xong cũng có dự án hết nhưng chưa có time để làm

----------


## culitruong

Hình như mấy bà giá Dương Bá Trạc củng có vài con 4 chấu nhỏ nhỏ

----------


## Lenamhai

Á á bác nhìn thấy ở đâu thế?? 
Mình thấy toàn cỡ cái thau giặt đồ không hà

----------


## culitruong

Có mà, em đi cách nay khoảng hơn 1 tháng

----------


## Nam CNC

trời, không biết ông culi này ngắm cái mâm cặp nào của mấy bả mà nói nhỏ nhỏ, em với anh Huy qua hàng ngày mà toàn thấy xô với chậu không!!! hổng lẽ ông này nhìn xuyên đồ được , thấy được mấy cái mâm cặp be bé của mấy bả giấu thiệt kĩ..... Sư Phụ.

----------


## culitruong

Lạy hồn mấy bà giá bán mắc bà cố, nói chuyện nghiêm chỉnh mà mấy ông toàn nghỉnh chiêm.

----------

Nam CNC

----------

